# Hey from the Bay Area!



## enigmaticpheo (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi there! I lurked for the past year or so, but thought I would finally introduce myself. And I'm working on a few makeup tutorials. Anyway, I'm Sarah, I'm from the bay area, and I am a professional dancer (ballet and modern)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






...And a makeup addict!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Neighbor! Im from Walnut Creek! You will love it here!


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, neighbor!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome from san jose!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 10, 2008)

You've lurked long enough! Like MrsRjizzle said, you will love it here!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sarah and


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Woot!  Love to see more Bay Area peeps.  ;-)  Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 10, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## teebabii07 (Nov 10, 2008)

HEY iM FR0M SAN LEANDR0...AND i DANCE T000 WHAT A SMALL W0RLD L0L


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome. SJ over here


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome to see so many people from the bay area too! Though I can't say I'm too surprised--I mean, we have some of the best shopping here.


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome!! yeah bay area!!! this site is one of my favorite forums. you'll love it here


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 from SL myself...I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Bay!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2008)

AY BAY BAY! Hi and welcome! SJ in the hooouse haha.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

welcome to specktra, sarah! my sister is a ballerina, too.


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------



## melliquor (Nov 22, 2008)




----------

